# Can you use +P ammo in the SR9c?



## rlamppa1

Just picked up my new SR9C this weekend. Going to the range tomorrow to give it a try. Can't wait. I have had my eye on the gun for quite awhile. Finally found one at a good price. Just wondering if their are any good break-in tips, and if it is OK to shoot +p ammo in it for self defense purposes? Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine

What does your *instruction manual* say? I'll give you a hint, it's on pg 13.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

VAMarine said:


> What does your *instruction manual* say? I'll give you a hint, it's on pg 13.


what a novel idea! who would have thought? many a time i wished there were some type of book for my new gun that had break in requirements, cleaning instructions, ammo to be used and perhaps hints on field stripping it as well as warranty info..... will wonders never cease?


----------



## Overkill0084

To be fair, the info provided on page 13 doesn't exactly jump out at you.

"The SR-SERIES pistols are compatible with all factory ammunition of the
correct caliber loaded to U.S. Industry Standards, including high-velocity and
hollow-point loads, loaded in brass, aluminum, or steel cartridge cases. No 9mm
Parabellum or .40 S&W ammunition manufactured in accordance with NATO,
U.S., SAAMI, or CIP standards is known to be beyond the design limits or known
not to function in these pistols."

If one isn't familiar with the details of SAAMI or CIP specs, you could read that and still not really know whether +P is a good idea. It was obviously written by the legal dept, not by a person who wishes to be understood.


----------



## rlamppa1

Thanks for the non smart ass response Overkill. It is much appreciated. The owners manual is not always the greatest source of real world info.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Overkill0084 said:


> To be fair, the info provided on page 13 doesn't exactly jump out at you.
> 
> "The SR-SERIES pistols are compatible with all factory ammunition of the
> correct caliber loaded to U.S. Industry Standards, including high-velocity and
> hollow-point loads, loaded in brass, aluminum, or steel cartridge cases. No 9mm
> Parabellum or .40 S&W ammunition manufactured in accordance with NATO,
> U.S., SAAMI, or CIP standards is known to be beyond the design limits or known
> not to function in these pistols."
> 
> If one isn't familiar with the details of SAAMI or CIP specs, you could read that and still not really know whether +P is a good idea. It was obviously written by the legal dept, not by a person who wishes to be understood.


yes, but one would have to read it then not understand it for be totally fair.....

and how i read this _*"compatible with all factory ammunition of the
correct caliber loaded to U.S. Industry Standards, including high-velocity"*_ it means +p AND +p+ are fine to shoot ...... AND

*" No 9mm Parabellum....ammunition manufactured in accordance with NATO,
..... standards is known to be beyond the design limits or known
not to function in these pistols."*

looks like it can handle smg rounds too.....


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

rlamppa1 said:


> Thanks for the non smart ass response Overkill. It is much appreciated. The owners manual is not always the greatest source of real world info.


it is the first and best source of information on any gun, new or new to you


----------



## Overkill0084

> Thanks for the non smart ass response Overkill. It is much appreciated. The owners manual is not always the greatest source of real world info.


No problem. Ruger manuals suck IMHO. Pages and pages of warnings with little tidbits of actual info scattered about here & there. Many are like that, but Ruger is the worst of the ones I've dealt with.


----------



## Overkill0084

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> yes, but one would have to read it then not understand it for be totally fair.....
> 
> and how i read this _*"compatible with all factory ammunition of the
> correct caliber loaded to U.S. Industry Standards, including high-velocity"*_ *it means +p AND +p+ are fine to shoot ...... AND
> 
> " No 9mm Parabellum....ammunition manufactured in accordance with NATO,
> ..... standards is known to be beyond the design limits or known
> not to function in these pistols."*
> 
> looks like it can handle smg rounds too.....


Great, you know that and I know that. Would it have killed them to at least throw in a mention of +P or +P+? 
People, *particularly newbys*, are always being told to be careful with what to put in their gun. In the mind of a person unfamiliar with firearms in general and 9mm ammo in particular, "High Velocity" might not necessarily = "+P or +P+." Perhaps they should have resurrected the term "Express" in addition to "High Velocity" just in case. If one really wants to pick nits, they probably should have mentioned the other 9mm ammo terms beyond "Parabellum". 9x19, 9 mm Luger & the other interchangeable terms, should probably come up in the conversation as well.
The manual is deliberately vague, due to being written in legalese. The people who need the manual most are the ones most likely to toss it due to the deliberate efforts of the Ruger legal dept to not actually commit to anything.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Overkill0084 said:


> Great, you know that and I know that. Would it have killed them to at least throw in a mention of +P or +P+?
> People, *particularly newbys*, are always being told to be careful with what to put in their gun. In the mind of a person unfamiliar with firearms in general and 9mm ammo in particular, "High Velocity" might not necessarily = "+P or +P+." Perhaps they should have resurrected the term "Express" in addition to "High Velocity" just in case. If one really wants to pick nits, they probably should have mentioned the other 9mm ammo terms beyond "Parabellum". 9x19, 9 mm Luger & the other interchangeable terms, should probably come up in the conversation as well.
> The manual is deliberately vague, due to being written in legalese. The people who need the manual most are the ones most likely to toss it due to the deliberate efforts of the Ruger legal dept to not actually commit to anything.


all i am saying is the manual is the first place to look.... it has the info, if its not understood, THEN seek clarification...

didnt look all that vague to me, but then again i read.


----------



## Overkill0084

> all i am saying is the manual is the first place to look.... it has the info, if its not understood, THEN seek clarification...


You automatically assume that isn't what happened.



> didnt look all that vague to me, but then again i read.


I read too, smartass. Sorry if your superiority isn't automatically acknowledged in my posts. 
Since the OP didn't come in with the same level of knowledge as you, you are allowed to be a douche about the whole thing?


----------



## jakeleinen1

Not everyone is on the forum to help people. Some are here to belittle others. Its easy to have big balls on an internet forum 

Why does there exist shooters so hostile towards other shooters. Like there are so many people who don't want us to shoot at all, those are the people I am hostile to. If you shoot/ own a gun, we are brothers in arms. Anyone with a legally purchased firearm is smarter than the fools without them.

Anyways, good question rlamppa1 and nice response Overkill


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Overkill0084 said:


> You automatically assume that isn't what happened.
> 
> I read too, smartass. Sorry if your superiority isn't automatically acknowledged in my posts.
> Since the OP didn't come in with the same level of knowledge as you, you are allowed to be a douche about the whole thing?


as the OP didnt specify, my assumption is as valid as your assumption that he did .....

as for being a douche, been called that before.... and a smartass and many more things, usually as a last resort by those who have run out of arguments but still need to be right.

:smt018


----------



## denner

If I were to interpret what the Ruger manual is saying factory loaded +P and +p+ ammo would be fine. However, like any pistol, extensive use of +p and +p+ ammo may reduce the service life of your pistol. Practice with standard pressure, limited practice with the hot stuff to see if it functions and prints satisfatory and carry it.


----------



## VAMarine

jakeleinen1 said:


> Not everyone is on the forum to help people. Some are here to belittle others. Its easy to have big balls on an internet forum


I don't see any belittling going on, I'd just rather see people educate themselves rather than spoon feeding them information.

Now* if* I wanted to belittle someone I would just call them a jackwagon for not reading their manual and that they're about retarded for being able to find a forum, register on a forum, post a thread in the proper section etc and not be able to just use Google (*the fist link I got covered use of +P in an SR9c* )to answer the question in the first place...that would be belittling. But I'd rather point them to a reputable source of information that they can go and get from the maker via website or wherever they stuck the copy of the manual that came with the gun rather than just saying "Sure thing, go a head and shoot it" because "Sum Dood" (not calling Overkill some random guy as he's pretty knowledgeable) on the internet really knows more about the gun than the people that made it, because everyone on the internet is always right.

As for hostility, trust me, the people that have to deal with the most hostility on the forums, are the staff members.

And I do have big balls, ask your mom!!!!

OK, that was just bad but I'm trying to lighten the mood.

Now it's your turn to tell me that your mom is dead and that my momma (who is deceased) was so fat (she was pretty slim) that she had to get baptized at sea world.

Now everyone,

:smt172


----------

